# First Gun : Glock 22 Gen 4, Gen 3, or Springfield XDm 40



## wakekidx66 (Jun 11, 2013)

Look to purchase my first gun.
I have my choice narrowed down to three guns:
1. Glock 22 Gen 4
2. Glock 22 Gen 3
3. Springfield XDm 40

I know the legacy of Glocks, but have heard mixed reviews about the Gen 4's. I heard the XDm are very reliable modern handguns.

Any suggestions, pro/cons, first hand accounts, or advice would be welcome.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a gen4 G22, a gen3 G17, and an XD40. I mention the gen3 G17 since it is the same frame size and feel as the gen3 G22.

For the Glocks, I like the gen4 G22 largely due to the new rough texture on the grip and the slightly shorter pull length. This makes the gun feel very good in the hand. I am not a big fan of the XD series mostly because of two things: their grip feel and their higher bore-to-axis than the Glock. They are fine handguns.... is just a personal thing with me.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

I love the Xdm, glocks just didn't do it for me. Nothing against glocks they just never felt right in my hand. Handle both and go with what feels best and lines up when you pull up.


----------



## wakekidx66 (Jun 11, 2013)

Started a new thread since the Gen 4 and XDM are not California legal.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

wakekidx66 said:


> Started a new thread since the Gen 4 and XDM are not California legal.


Really? Why is that?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

California has an "approved handguns" list, and if the gun is not on it, you can't buy it there.


----------

